# Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee



## magic.j (10. August 2006)

Hi Leute,

werde im Okt an den Ribaroja fahren und wollte nun euch fragen,was ich an Kunstköderfarben mitnehmen soll,da ich mit dem Flugzeug fliege und ich da net nach Herz und Laune Kunstköder mitnehmen kann.
Was sind die besten Farben?Angel am liebsten mit Gufis,aber will auch das Drachkovitsch System mitnehmen.

Bin dankbar für jeden Tip.

Mfg
magic.j


----------



## Irish-Fisher (10. August 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

War selber noch nei da aber habe es gehört, dass um deise Jahreszeiten helle Köder am besten gehen sollen. Twister udn Gufis mit Längen von 15-20cm in den grellsten Farben wie neonrot, gelb, grün.


----------



## herrm (10. August 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

hallo magic ,
fahre in der zeit auch runter,
köder in der grösse 9-13 cm , was im mai gut ging war braun-glitter,gold-weiss, rot-weiss ,silber-schwarz.kann aber im okt.
wieder ganz anders sein.
was immer geht ist drako bestückt mit lauben,nachteil viele hänger an gewissen plätzen.
vielleicht sieht man sich.
gruss herrm


----------



## Räuberschreck (10. August 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

Ich muss mich herrm anschließen!

Die von ihm genannten Köderfarben waren bei mir im Sept. / Okt. sowie auch im Frühjahr erfolgreich. Schlechtere Erfahrung habe ich mit extremen schockfarbigen Gummiködern (neongelb, orange, ...)gemacht!

Trotz vieler Hänger war das Drachko-system gegenüber der Gummiköder unschlagbar.

Petri Heil und Grüß mir die spanischen Zander!

Martin

PS: An welchem Stausee wirst du den fischen?


----------



## herrm (10. August 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

am riba roja so wie am oberen. 
habe ein eigenes boot unten und so kann ich wechseln .
wenns normal läuft fische ich im riba roja.


----------



## Räuberschreck (10. August 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

In den letzten Jahren ist es am Oberen Stausee (bei Caspe) ganz gut gegangen! Jedemenge Zander mit Durchschnittslängen um 55 - 60 cm.

Die Fänge unten (bei Mequinenza) wurden dagegen von Jahr zu Jahr weniger, dafür aber Zander bis 90 cm.

Lg Martin


----------



## herrm (10. August 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

genau deswegen fische ich überwiegend unten.


----------



## magic.j (10. August 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

Hi,

mein Kumpel,mit dem ich geh,hat letztes Jahr einen mit nem Meter gefangen,der übrigens auch im Katalog von Andrees ist.

Fliege am 7.10-14.10 runter zum Camp vom A...,ist von Euch auch jemand unten?Könnten uns dann treffen und auf Tour gehen.

Wie ist das Wasser im See,klar oder eher trüb?

Mfg
magicj


----------



## Räuberschreck (11. August 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

Diese Jahr geht es sich bei mir leider nicht mehr aus! Die Arbeit geht eben vor! Werde erst nächstes Frühjahr wieder runter fliegen.

Ich habe die letzten Jahre nicht mehr bei Andree gefischt, da das Wasser dort in der Gegend immer klarer wurde und habe mir eingebildet, dass es vielleicht dadurch nicht mehr so gut auf Zander geht. Habe leider auch keine aktuellen Informationen wie es dort momentan beisst! 
Im Umkreis von Mequinenza ist das Wasser immer angetrübt!

Wenn dein Kumpel bei Andree einen Metrigen gefangen hat, wird das generell im unteren Bereich (Ebro) besser auf die großen Zander sein!

LG Martin


----------



## herrm (11. August 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

hi
räuberschreck
würde ich so nicht sehen dass es weniger zander gibt ,die haben auch ihre fressphasen. habe es im mai erlebtda haben ich die ersten drei vier tage super gefangen 15-20,dann war den fischen das maul wie vernagelt vier tage lang ,trotz fische suchen 10 plätze abklappern auf grund mit köder o. vertikal drop-shot jiggen sie ließen sich nicht überreden zu beisen.
nach den vier tagen war wieder alles wie am anfang.
da ich meistens auf der rancho bin,fische ich im oberen teil wie im unteren, da die wege nicht allzu weit sind. habe aber die meisten fische zwischen zementwerk und mequinenza gefangen.


----------



## Räuberschreck (11. August 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

herrm,

ich bin doch ein wenig paff, dass es dort doch gut geht! Mir wurde von langjährigen Ebrofischern bzw. Campbesitzern mitgeteilt, dass die in Massen auftretenden Muscheln im Bereich von Andree das Wasser zu sehr filtern und klar machen. Das Problem ist, dass die Lauben durch das gefilterte Wasser keine / weniger Nahrung finden und in den trüberen Bereich wandern. Mit ihnen wandern die Zander mit.

Ich vermute, dass ein paar Zander im Mai noch beim Laichen waren und deswegen in die klaren, schottigen Bereiche gewandert sind. Deswegen eure Fänge! Das ist natürlich nur eine Vermutung. Hast du Erfahrung wie es dort im Herbst läuft? Tät mich schon interessieren!


----------



## herrm (11. August 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

räuberschreck,
du bist verkehrt,das wasser ist bis zum zementwerk noch trübe,
unterhalb richtung staumauer also andre wir es immer klarer.
im trüben wasser habe ich immer besser gefangen als im klarem.
der herbst ist meistens sehr gut,das wasser ist nicht mehr so warm und die fische stehen nicht mehr so tief.


----------



## Räuberschreck (11. August 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

herrm,
sorry hab mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt, bzw. deinen Eintrag falsch verstanden.

Es ist richtig, dass der von dir genannte Bereich trüb ist. Wir haben in diesem Breich bis nach Mequinenza immer wieder große Zander erwischt.

Ich meinte vorher, dass der Gewässerabschnitt vom Zementwerk Richtung Flix, wegen der Muscheln immer klarer wird.
Es ist auch richtig dass der Staubereich unterhalb der Staumauer auch immer klar ist. Muss aber dazusagen, dass ein Kollege von mir (vielleicht zufälligerweise) dort aus den überfluteten Olivenbäumen ein 87er Zander erwischt hat!


----------



## herrm (11. August 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

räuberschreck
zander gibts im ganzen stausee.
meiner erfahrung nach ist der obere teil der bessere.


----------



## Räuberschreck (11. August 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

Das ist natürlich jetzt jedem seine eigene Ansichtssache! Jeder hat so seine Lieblingsplätzchen und auch Methoden!

Ich hoffe nur, dass wir "magic.j" weiterhelfen konnten und nicht zu sehr verwirrt haben.

Muss noch was hinzufügen:
Auch mir ist das immerwieder aufgefallen, dass wir Beisstage von 4-6 Tagen hatten und danach war wieder für bis zu 4 Tage überhaupt kein Zander zu überlisten! Dieses Phänomen war in Mequinenza wie auch am Oberen Stausee zu erkennen!


----------



## WernerS (17. November 2006)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

Hallo,

wisst Ihr, wie die Nachtangelbestimmungen dort sind?;+ Da gibts ja viele gegensätzliche Auskünfte. Plane einen Urlaub für 2007.


----------



## nostradamus (4. November 2011)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

Hallo,

ist klar, dass das Thema etwas älter ist, aber event. köönt bzw. wollt ihr mir helfen. Ich fahre im März zum Taffi nach Spanien und bin dabei mein Tackle zusammen zu kaufen. Was brauche ich? Welche Farben, Twister, G.Fische, Größe, Köpfe incl. Gewicht Wobbler, in welcher tiefe ist das fischen gut ......
welche Köder favorisiert ihr?

Danke, Danke und Danke

Nosta


----------



## mlkzander (4. November 2011)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

zum taffi und dann zandern?


----------



## nostradamus (4. November 2011)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

Hallo,


  das ist doch der notfallplan! Wie du vielleicht bereits durch den Franz erfahren hast, fahren wir mitte März und da können unsere Freunde die Wels bereits richtig gut gehen, aber es kann natürlich auch anders kommen und für diesen Fall sammele ich Infos. 


Nosta


----------



## mlkzander (4. November 2011)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

ah du fährst mit franz, er sagte mir das er gebucht hat

die welse gehen mit taffi immer  er kitzelt auch im winter was raus

maile doch mal oli an, er weiss eigentlich am besten was wann wo mit welchem gerät und köder am besten geht........

oli@urlaub-nach-mass.com


----------



## nostradamus (4. November 2011)

*AW: Zanderangeln am Ebro Stausee*

Hallo Mike,

danke!
Ich glaube ich werde es auch machen |kopfkrat

Danke

mario


----------

